# Country Club Banquet Sales



## banquetking23 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello, 

Looking for advice on how to generate sales for a Country Club Banquets and Events. We are a private club to the public but I am able to serve the Public only when it comes to Banquets. I am just finding it difficult to do so when we are closed to the public and no one knows about us. Any ideas on this subject would be great!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

bridal fairs

local TV stations with cooking segments

network with event planners, vineyards, B&Bs


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Banquetking23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for advice on how to generate sales for a Country Club Banquets and Events. We are a private club to the public but I am able to serve the Public only when it comes to Banquets. I am just finding it difficult to do so when we are closed to the public and no one knows about us. Any ideas on this subject would be great!


I take it there's no marketing department.......?

Have you looked into travel expos or local business fairs where you can get a booth and market you place?

Make up brochures to hand out to businesses near your country club.

Grocery store bulletin boards, make a great venue for advertising.

Do you have business cards to hand out? How about flyers with your menus?

What hand outs do you have now to potential brides that markets your place?

Those are just a few ideas to get your creative juices going.....good luck.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am not a member of any private clubs and it has been awhile since I have had a cake contract at one so this may sound crazy....

The F&B departments of CC are not budgeted to make a profit.
They exist only for the convenience of the members...who pay for the privilege of having access to whatever amenities the club offers.
The club's board of directors keep the doors open and the lights on by deciding how much in fees each member pays each year.
Of course running a tab in the bars and dining rooms as well as events like weddings are billed separately to each member and those charges are never cheap but are expected and not a big deal because belonging to a private club carries that certain cachet in those circles of society.

So am I that far behind and if so please educate me?

mimi


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

So you want to market the place as an in house catering facility, if I'm reading this correctly?  As the others have pointed out, what does the membership say about this? Is no one else helping get the word out? 

     Anyway, Advertising and social media. Highlighting the facilities, amenities you offer, beautiful setting, delicious food, great wine selection, etc. and all for reasonable prices. You could start by hosting a local charity benefit so those in the community can have a chance to see the place. During the event you can have informational brochures available. 

     Before you do though, make sure you have the follow through system already set up. Nothing will kill this faster than a potential customer getting a poor response to their serious inquiries.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Even as a small company I hired a sales/marketing person to sell my catering services. Waiting around to be discovered will never work. I'm surprised that the management didn't have a plan for this. If you aren't booking your big summer events now chances are you've already missed the season. Big events like weddings, corporate events etc are planned months if not a year ahead.

Management needs to be helping you out is my opinion.

Good luck!

Peachcreek


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

manavatmix said:


> Freebies and competitive prices work the best!


I have never been a fan of the freebie/discount form of marketing.

Esp the ones that come with this statement...... "Just think of all of the exposure you will get!".... because IME the attendees of said events will be well aware of the discount and will expect the same.

not sayin' just sayin'

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Quote:


chefwriter said:


> So you want to market the place as an in house catering facility, if I'm reading this correctly? As the others have pointed out, what does the membership say about this? Is no one else helping get the word out?
> 
> Anyway, Advertising and social media. Highlighting the facilities, amenities you offer, beautiful setting, delicious food, great wine selection, etc. and all for reasonable prices. You could start by hosting a local charity benefit so those in the community can have a chance to see the place. During the event you can have informational brochures available.
> 
> Before you do though, make sure you have the follow through system already set up. Nothing will kill this faster than a potential customer getting a poor response to their serious inquiries.


The charity idea is the only exception to the rule.

Esp if you have an awesome space for them to work with.

Charity giveaways are also tax deductible (unless that has changed in the last 8-10 years) and if it is a popular one the board members of said charities are well aware of the you scratch my back and I will scratch yours form of business ;-).

mimi


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I should add that the people who attend charity events have Money. They are the crowd you want to get exposure to because they if they like what they experience, they will remember your place when they want to have an event of their own. 

     I'll also take this opportunity to relate an experience i had once when participating in a charity event. Held as an annual fundraiser for the local hunger action group, restaurants throughout the city are asked to contribute by hosting a table where they give samples of what they serve at their restaurant. The event was quite popular with plenty of restaurants and well attended. Sadly, one of the most highly regarded restaurants didn't seem to understand the purpose of the event and sent a large pan of ziti and sauce, as if we were feeding the homeless, not raising money. That is literally all they served and not representative at all of their regular menu. The society types who attended were not impressed. Neither was anyone else.   Some one must have gone to the restaurant and explained it to them because the following year their offering was one of the best. 

    So should you host a charity event, make sure you put your best effort out there. It matters.

I am with Flipflopgirl on the freebies/discounts. They are not a good general business practice. The only customers you attract are the cheap bargain hunters who disappear after they get the deal.


----------

